# Just Arrived - Helson Shark Diver



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just arrived and Iâ€™m under strict instructions that under no circumstances am I to open this package


















What's a man to do


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

SHOW US, SHOW US, PLEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it was marked urgent 

Helson Shark Diver, PVD, Black Dial & Orange Lume.

Not exactly small, 45mm diameter (without crown), 18mm thick, 54mm lug to lug length, 24mm lug width. Other specs include WR to 2,000 meters, automatic helium escape valve, 4 mm thick sapphire

crystal, with inside anti-reflection coating & antimagnetic protection (70,000 A/m)

Just a few Q&D pics which really donâ€™t do this watch justice





































And of course a gratuitous wrist shot










Overall, I would say it's great with a specification you wouldnâ€™t normally expect in a watch for this price.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

WISH I HADNT ASKED, DAMN I WANT ONE NOW, THATS A CRACKING NICE WATCH


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks awesome Andrew, congrats on a cracking piece of kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What a monster!

Nice one..

Good to see a big watch with a decent ( proportional) lug width too....


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Any idea if you're going to get a bill for duty/VAT?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> Any idea if you're going to get a bill for duty/VAT?


  No HMRC fees etc to pay


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Does look like quite a watch for that price 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

What a chunk of metal. Ideal for knocking walls down, I would imagine!

Wear it in health

Mark


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mutley said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea if you're going to get a bill for duty/VAT?
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The Governor of California would feel right at home with this one!


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

That is a good looking beast 

Wear it in good health!!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

That does look like a serious chunk of steel.

What's the build quality like? pics make it look well screwed together, but feel is all important.

Lume 'durability/longevity?' - love the orange lume pics on the Helson site....

Need to have a clear out and hear your feedback on living with it before I take the leap myself.


----------



## Alvaro (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great , what about the mesh?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> Well it was marked urgent


:thumbsup:

And with every watch sold Helson donates 5 dollars to http://www.sharkwater.com/. :thumbup:


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

mutley, Congratulations. Very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments



SharkBike said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was marked urgent
> ...


I hadn't noticed that link, I just thought if you got into trouble you could club the shark to death with it :hammer:



Javaman365 said:


> That does look like a serious chunk of steel.
> 
> What's the build quality like? pics make it look well screwed together, but feel is all important.
> 
> ...


I'll try and get some lume shots in a couple of weeks when the 710 lets me have the watch :cry2:

(I know my place  )


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just out a matter of interest how much does it weight?

Cheers,

Defender.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Defender said:


> Just out a matter of interest how much does it weight?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Defender.


According to my old kitchen scales, just over 240g - so no light weight


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a beast and a half :yes:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Verrrry nice. I was expecting an orange dial when I saw this topic - but the orange highlights are a nice change. Where do you get these? Any links?

(oh... and 2000m water resistance! Now that's water tight!)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Johnny_E said:


> Verrrry nice. I was expecting an orange dial when I saw this topic - but the orange highlights are a nice change. Where do you get these? Any links?
> 
> (oh... and 2000m water resistance! Now that's water tight!)


Can't post a link but a google for "Helson Watch Company" should sort it


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

how on earth did your benefactor get that across the pond without our dutiful customs officials earning their ruddy christmas commission... migratory seabird flying low under the NSA's radar!?! must get me one of those.. and the watch too (have you seen the brown with bead blast finish? ooh, missus!) :yahoo:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

howie77 said:


> how on earth did your benefactor get that across the pond without our dutiful customs officials earning their ruddy christmas commission... migratory seabird flying low under the NSA's radar!?! must get me one of those.. and the watch too (have you seen the brown with bead blast finish? ooh, missus!) :yahoo:


Little update on import duties. I got an invoice in the post last week for for Â£14.51 (Â£4.51 VAT & Â£10.00 Advancement fee :disgust: )

I know Â£4.51 for a "sample" watch


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

ruddy bureaucrats!

still, a fine looking and entirely unique piece, nice one... :good:


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

lovely looking watch...pity about the Â£14.51


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

ap71 said:


> lovely looking watch...pity about the Â£14.51


h34r: It would have been a pity if they had asked me to pay it before they handed the watch over instead of just putting an invoice in the post :grin:

Does anyone know what FedEx will do if I forget to send them a cheque :dontgetit:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mutley said:


> Does anyone know what FedEx will do if I forget to send them a cheque :dontgetit:


I undestand that they are pretty efficient at passing the debt on to debt collectors. :angry2:


----------



## nactex (Mar 29, 2008)

After 3months, can you tell us how the watch is holding up? Thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lume glow pic please!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

nactex said:


> After 3months, can you tell us how the watch is holding up? Thanks


It still never fails to please me & still can't fault the build quality or VFM, a bit too big to wear under a shirt cuff so it has become the weekend watch of choice.



bry1975 said:


> Lume glow pic please!


No sooner said



















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

How do you find the Miyota movement? Does it bother you not being able to hack it (other than manually)?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> How do you find the Miyota movement? Does it bother you not being able to hack it (other than manually)?


No problems with the movt. Fairly accurate & reliable, hand winds & as you say by applying a bit of clockwise pressure to the crown the mechanism hacks, although I gave up hacking any of my watches many moons ago.

Edit

Just found another lume shot










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Great lume pic.



mutley said:


> although I gave up hacking any of my watches many moons ago.


Ah, tool watches that can't hack frustrate me. I have several and I put up with it, but every time I set the time on one of them I wish for proper hacking. ;-)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just had an email from Peter Helson, might be of interest to some here.

our manufacturer confirmed that the Shark Diver with swiss ETA 2824-2 movement will be ready April 30th

ETA Shark Divers will be available with stainless steel brushed case and mesh bracelet only

Price for the ETA version $700 incl worldwide Fedex shipping

Dial/bezel options :

black/black with C3

black/black with orange lume

brown/brown with C3

brown/brown with orange lume

dark grey brushed with C3 and steel bezel inlay (bezel inlay has only lume in the triangle markers in black paint)

white dial with blue lume and steel inlay with blue lume

I will keep you updated and wish you a nice weekend

Regards Peter


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

'kin heeder that glows!! :jawdrop:



mutley said:


> Just had an email from Peter Helson, might be of interest to some here.
> 
> our manufacturer confirmed that the Shark Diver with swiss ETA 2824-2 movement will be ready April 30th
> 
> ...


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

wow thats bright just made me squint that lume shot.

Definitely on the list


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mutley said:


> Just had an email from Peter Helson, might be of interest to some here.
> 
> our manufacturer confirmed that the Shark Diver with swiss ETA 2824-2 movement will be ready April 30th


Oh yes! Thank you for posting this.


----------

